# Save the Northern Leopard Frog - ACTION NEEDED



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Endosulfan is a deadly poison that has been banned across the European Union and in many other countries, but not the U.S. This deadly poison is extremely dangerous for frogs, birds… and even people who are exposed to it. 

Even low doses of endosulfan can be fatal to species like the threatened northern leopard frog, which is already in decline. In humans, endosulfan can cause birth defects and other health risks. In extreme cases, endosulphan exposure can cause unconsciousness and even death.

The U.S. has yet to take endosulfan off the market, but with your help we can change things for northern leopard frogs, farm workers and others threatened by this dangerous pesticide.

The deadline for public comments is Monday, June 29. Please urge the EPA to help protect our health, our environment and our frogs by banning endosulfan.


http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/849111586?z00m=19772061


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Signature #1,436. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

#1467

Peace
Shawn


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Number 1477


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

# 1,560 ...

Northern Leopard Frogs are my favorite frogs in the world. They're the ones that got me into the hobby (indirectly).

s


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

# 1,565


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m in.
#1602

John


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

1610 baby.............


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

count me in as well


----------



## Satyabroto (Jun 26, 2009)

Endosulfan can be used safely and judiciously. Off-site residues can be degraded by an alkali or through a consortium of microbes. It is better to promote the safe and judicious use of pesticides than to press for bans of specific active ingredients. Replacement pesticides will not serve any conservation purpose.




stemcellular said:


> Endosulfan is a deadly poison that has been banned across the European Union and in many other countries, but not the U.S. This deadly poison is extremely dangerous for frogs, birds… and even people who are exposed to it.
> 
> Even low doses of endosulfan can be fatal to species like the threatened northern leopard frog, which is already in decline. In humans, endosulfan can cause birth defects and other health risks. In extreme cases, endosulphan exposure can cause unconsciousness and even death.
> 
> ...


----------

